# jumeler casque BT avec iphone ou apple watch????



## yabr (22 Novembre 2019)

bonjour
jusqu"à present j'utilisais (lors de mes seances de sport) My tuner Radio...
mon casque bt est jumelé avec mon aw..
j'ouvrais  my tuner radio sur mon iphone ,et je pouvais regler le volme depuis mon aw...

j'ai ,depuis installé My tuner radio sur ma watch(appli que je trouve tres bonne ...car dispo de podcasts)

N'ai je pas interet a déjumeler mon casque de mon iphone et a le jumeler directement à l'aw???
comment procedez vous???j'avoue que je m'y perds...
merci par avance  au specialiste qui se reconnaitra


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour 

Mes AirPods sont jumeler à la watch et à l’iPhone


----------



## yabr (22 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mes AirPods sont jumeler à la watch et à l’iPhone


les deux?
quand tu allumes tes airpods,ils se connectent à quoi alors?l'iphone ou la watch??


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

J'ai jamais les deux ensembles , je les prends avec la watch


----------



## yabr (22 Novembre 2019)

ok...chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas...j'ai dejumelé mon casque BT de mon iphone,quand j'ecoute  "my tuner radio" de ma watch,le son au lieu de sortir des ecouteurs(allumés et connectés a la watch) ,sort de l'iphone.....je n'y comprends rien...!
une frustration de plus


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

Je ne connais pas cette application , je vais essayer


----------



## yabr (22 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne connais pas cette application , je vais essayer


elle est tres bien sur l'iphone du fait des podcasts...sur la watch ,les podcasts y sont aussi..mais comme je n'arrive pas à m'en servir...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> elle est tres bien sur l'iphone du fait des podcasts...sur la watch ,les podcasts y sont aussi..mais comme je n'arrive pas à m'en servir...


Je vais tester 
merci  et bon week end


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> elle est tres bien sur l'iphone du fait des podcasts...sur la watch ,les podcasts y sont aussi..mais comme je n'arrive pas à m'en servir...


Oui pas terrible sur la Watch , impossible de choisir la station que je désire écouter


----------



## yabr (22 Novembre 2019)

Après pas mal d’essais ,en jumelant sur l’iPhone et sur la watch ,le son sort par les écouteurs ...par contre je ne peux plus régler le volume sonore sur la watch ...je dois passer par l’iPhone .....vraiment merdique leur truc ....ça me semble mal abouti encore une fois ...


----------



## yabr (23 Novembre 2019)

une astuce pour pouvoir regler le volume depuis l'aw??


----------



## Adrien_R (27 Novembre 2019)

Avec l'application "A l’écoute" sur ta Watch peut être ? En lançant ton application sur l'Iphone


----------



## kamila25 (27 Janvier 2020)

bonjour 

J'ai  les deux ensembles


----------



## kamila25 (28 Janvier 2020)

kamila25 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> J'ai  les deux ensembles



speed test vidmate 123movies


----------

